
Django REST framework 3.6 released - tomchristie
http://www.django-rest-framework.org/topics/3.6-announcement/
======
kbrownlees
I have been really impressed by the quality of the releases lately. It has
been interesting watching the changes after Tom Christie managed to become
full time on it [0] (and the successful Kickstarter campaign [1]).

I would love to see this sort of funding become more common place.

[0]: [https://fund.django-rest-
framework.org/topics/funding/](https://fund.django-rest-
framework.org/topics/funding/)

[1]: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tomchristie/django-
rest...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/tomchristie/django-rest-
framework-3)

------
jarpineh
Most heard feedback we get about our DRF APIs is about documentation. For us
API devs the dilemma is how to write the docs, where to publish, keep in sync,
test and so on. Now with 3.6, there's only one place and it's with the code.
Granted, this won't solve our dilemma completely (we still need to _write_ the
docs).

Automatic JS client should come in handy as well. I've been toying an idea
about automatic integration tests that could exercise the API externally and
keep an eye out for schema changes.

DRF is an important product in Django realm. If you haven't already, take a
look at their funding options: [https://fund.django-rest-
framework.org/topics/funding/](https://fund.django-rest-
framework.org/topics/funding/)

------
minimaxir
What does "new JavaScript client library" mean in the context of front-end
libraries like React?

A DRF API + React stack seems like a good combo so I've been looking into that
workflow.

~~~
theptip
The "client library" being referred to is an autogenerated API client, like
[https://github.com/swagger-api/swagger-js](https://github.com/swagger-
api/swagger-js).

Recent DRF releases have been building the CoreAPI schema definition format,
which is a generic schema language like OpenAPI (nee Swagger) or API
Blueprint.

The other headline DRF feature (API docs) also builds on the CoreAPI schema.

If you prefer existing standards, you can map your DRF API to Swagger using
[https://github.com/marcgibbons/django-rest-
swagger/](https://github.com/marcgibbons/django-rest-swagger/), and then use
swagger-js (or swagger-codegen) to generate client implementations -- though
the django-rest-swagger project is currently partially broken due to having
migrated to CoreAPI before the latter obtained feature-parity with Swagger;
the 0.3 version is more full-featured.

~~~
wing328hk
Just want to add that swagger-js is a "dynamic" API client, which means it
will load the OpenAPI/Swagger spec [1] during runtime.

If you prefer static API clients/SDKs, please try Swagger Codegen [2] (free,
open-source) instead, which supports 30+ API clients and 20+ server stubs as
well as API documentations.

[1] [https://github.com/OAI/OpenAPI-
Specification](https://github.com/OAI/OpenAPI-Specification) [2]
[https://github.com/swagger-api/swagger-codegen](https://github.com/swagger-
api/swagger-codegen)

Disclosure: I'm a top contributor to Swagger Codegen.

